
A Picture of Language: The Fading Art of Diagramming Sentences - samclemens
http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2014/08/22/341898975/a-picture-of-language-the-fading-art-of-diagramming-sentences
======
anaphor
Reminds me of this post on Language Log (they actually have a bunch) on why
sentence diagramming is obsolete
[http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=4568](http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=4568)

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Fading art in schools, perhaps, but still done plenty in the field of
linguistics :)

~~~
NoGravitas
The kind of sentence diagramming done in schools really looks nothing like the
syntax trees used in formal linguistics, though. It's about 100 years
obsolete, for one thing. The Language Log article another commentator posted
gets at that. Also the Wikipedia article on [Parse Trees][0] is a good intro.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parse_tree](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parse_tree)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
That Wikipedia article is about the linguistic kind. I assume the stuff in
schools is
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sentence_diagram](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sentence_diagram)
? These are... weird.

